# Monarchs acquire Kara Lawson for Kedra Holland-Corn



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/6541773p-7492347c.html 


> "Kedra is a terrific player and fantastic person," said Reynolds, "but we wanted to get younger. Kara is one of the truly great players to come out of Tennessee. Along with Chantelle and Tanty, we now have some real talented youth to go with our abundance of outstanding veterans."


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I sure like that trade for Sac. Lawson is a WARRIOR.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Both team came out with what they wanted. Kara should be a good backup for Ticha & Kedra will really help the Shocks with Veteran play, Quickness & Offense. 

Kara is a Warrior.... Like Ticha


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Kedra is a fun player to watch, shes like a little waterbug... who is this Kara Lawson?

STuart


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Kara Lawson was picked by the Shocks in the first round this years draft. She is a very strong, tough player. Also she was the first PG to go in the draft. She is a very emotional player. Played for Pat Summit at Tennesse. Controls the game when she needs too, also she brought back Tenn. this year in the Final Four against Duke. 

She should be a good pickup for the Monarchs. Still young so playing behind Ticha, she will be VERY exciting in couple years.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> Kara Lawson was picked by the Shocks in the first round this years draft. She is a very strong, tough player. Also she was the first PG to go in the draft. She is a very emotional player. Played for Pat Summit at Tennesse. Controls the game when she needs too, also she brought back Tenn. this year in the Final Four against Duke.
> 
> She should be a good pickup for the Monarchs. Still young so playing behind Ticha, she will be VERY exciting in couple years.


Lawson plays both the 1 and 2. I bet she gets significant minutes.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I don't think the mins are going to come playing the 2. Monarchs do have Edna & Ruthie... so if any mins she gets is at the 1. Now, if its like every year the Monarchs will have injuires.. (I hope there isn't going to be this year) that is when she really need to step up. 

It will really help playing against Ticha everyday.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Playing with Ticha will help, no doubt. By the way, how is Edna's health?


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Enda is on the Training Camp Roster. I say shes pretty good. Since its been a year since her return. I just hope she feels GREAT & is ready to go.


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

i don't like this. i think that Ticha is there girl and KAra LAwson isn't going to want to be behind ticha for very long. I also think it is odd that they drafted a big center in the draft. but with the Kara Lawson thing again it could just be that ticha might not be healthy, didn't she have surgrey?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is an article from the SacBee

Link 

Anderson and Lawson playing together will be interesting after being long time rivals from Vandy and Tennessee. 



> Three veterans have yet to sign but are expected to join the team soon. That group includes longtime Monarchs forwards Yolanda Griffith, who is due to arrive from Russia Friday, and Tangela Smith, who is in Spain after a stint in South Korea. Guard Ruthie Bolton, the last original Monarch, has returned from Italy, where she played this winter, but has yet to sign a new deal. As one of the WNBA's founding players, Bolton is eligible for free agency in what would be her seventh season.


Now if Ruthie Bolton bolts... that will be very interesting... I am also interested to see how DeMya Walker does there. She was just starting to come into her own with the Fire last season.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Bad Boy Bill was looking like a genius in the college draft with picks #3 and #5. I think he just made a mistake. Kedra hustles and has fire, but she is under sized. 

Kara Lawson, though I didn't see her play that much and what I saw wasn't very impressive, has the name that goes with playing for Pat Summitt. 

I just think that Sac got the better of this one! Way to go, Maura!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> Bad Boy Bill was looking like a genius in the college draft with picks #3 and #5. I think he just made a mistake. Kedra hustles and has fire, but she is under sized.
> 
> Kara Lawson, though I didn't see her play that much and what I saw wasn't very impressive, has the name that goes with playing for Pat Summitt.
> ...


I got to see Kara several times this season and she is one of those players that when her shot isn't falling and her numbers aren't great - she is still making a significant contribution on the floor. She does all of the little things and is a leader, and hustles no matter what. Sac did get the best of this one. 

I was think Bad Bay Bill was a rocket scientist, until this trade went down. I do give him credit for signing Hlede. This will be a VERY interesting team to watch.

It is still hard for me to get used to Bill coaching in the WNBA. Don't get me wrong, I am not slamming him for it, quite the opposite, I didn't think he had it in him. I am glad he is proving me wrong!


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

I'm still reserving my opinion on Laimbeer. :laugh: I hated that Detroit Pistons team so much I can't even say. He was about the worst of the bunch too lol, imo. 

I agree, I didn't know he had it in him. I'm not usually in favor of the NBA players becoming coaches because they are teaching players the things I think are bad about the NBA, too dirty physical, ala Sparks. 

I'll stay neutral for now because he certainly is bringing the league some attention.


----------

